# Penetrating oil.



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

What kick ass penetrating fluid do you guys use?
I have a carriage bolts on some wall hung closets that are widked tight. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I have had good results with PB Blaster


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

luv2plumb said:


> I have had good results with PB Blaster


 I've never seen it. Does HD or any others carry it.


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had good luck with PB Blaster as well...but...I've had better results with a product called Zoom Spout "RustBuster". This is the same company that makes the Zoom Spout Oiler containers which are great for oiling circulating pumps. I haven't seen it in awhile though. Also, there was a drawback to buying more containers that you could use up in a reasonable amount of time-evaporation. The product would disappear right off the shelf. Anyway, if you can find it-it's great product.

Ok...well I found the rustbuster I was referring to. It is available at Grainger here:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/1XPG4

Apparently their version is made by LA-CO. I can testify to it's effectiveness on exactly the problem you are facing-carrier bolts, as well as a myriad of other institutional type applications like freeing up clean out covers that haven't been opened in 30 years or more.

It's good stuff...


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

njoy plumbing said:


> I've never seen it. Does HD or any others carry it.


Just saw this...

Yep-HD carries it...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> What kick ass penetrating fluid do you guys use?
> I have a carriage bolts on some wall hung closets that are widked tight.
> Any thoughts?


KROIL http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=CLBiCwCHrS9WbIdaDmQeY6KTKB_SVqjHo85vDBJSIw6IKCAAQAVCq6-fTBGDJ3rSM0KTkD8gBAaoEE0_QTUPtQBl9Wq7_nmG92beKzpE&sig=AGiWqtywTtzJ2zBELUnPLzjslmQWU8q2TQ&q=http://www.kanolabs.com/google


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys will look for those.


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> KROIL http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=CLBiCwCHrS9WbIdaDmQeY6KTKB_SVqjHo85vDBJSIw6IKCAAQAVCq6-fTBGDJ3rSM0KTkD8gBAaoEE0_QTUPtQBl9Wq7_nmG92beKzpE&sig=AGiWqtywTtzJ2zBELUnPLzjslmQWU8q2TQ&q=http://www.kanolabs.com/google


Hi Bill, 

Is it worth the 'special' to get 2 cans for $12 shipped?

Thanks!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Mongrel said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Is it worth the 'special' to get 2 cans for $12 shipped?
> 
> Thanks!


 Yeah I saw that. Think I will ask local dist's to see if they can bring it in.:no:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Best stuff I ever used is called Pipe Break. A small plumbing and heating supply here carries it. A buddy was working on his mothers 68 Mustang, and the bleeder screws was not turning for the life of him. So wheel 1 he sprayed with PB blaster, wheel 2 he sprayed with liquid wrench, wheel 3 he sprayed with pipe break, and the fourth wheel he got lucky and it opened with little force. He went inside after spraying down the bleeder screws made a sandwich, then came back out. The first two still wouldn't budge, the one with pipe break spun so easy like it was not even tight. So he sprayed the other two and gave them 10 minutes to soak, and sure enough they spun with ease as well.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

PB Blaster always!

Has never let me down yet.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

napa carries pb blaster. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Kroil rules.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ask TM, him and his "Buddies" know.:laughing:


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

*The best ever........*

This is the best....you wil never go back to PB ever again. I had a case of PB, I bought a case of this and gave the PB to my brother. 

AeroKroil 

http://www.kanolabs.com/

Worth it's weight in gold,:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Penetrating oil, I use it all the time. The wife loves it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My buddy the welder always says he gets deep penetration.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Knocker Loose. Fun to say it too.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nuts Off :thumbup:


----------

